# lange Hose (Frühling, Herbst, Winter)



## Diplont (22. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich brauche eure Hilfe bei der Suche nach einer langen Hose bzw.  welche Kombination aus anderen Kleidungsstücken sinnvoll ist. Nach Beiträgen im Forum habe ich gesucht und schon einiges gelesen. 



  Zu meinen Wünschen:
  Jahreszeit: Frühling, Herbst, (Winter: einfach mehr anziehen)
  Einsatzbereiche: Touren (rauf und runter, aber kein Downhill), hier und da mal Trials
  Die Hose sollte einige Zeit Wasser abhalten, muss aber nicht dauerhaft wasserdicht sein.

  Bei der Suche bin ich auf die Platzangst Bulldog (wird sehr oft empfohlen) gestoßen. Ist diese für den meinen Einsatzzweck geeignet?



  Hier noch zwei Hosen, die ich gefunden habe, die mir gefallen. Was haltet ihr von diesen?
http://www.norrona.com/Products/7015-12/fj-r--flex1-pants-m
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Maenner/Hosen/Men-s-Qimsa-Softshell-Pants-orange.html
  Könnt ihr mir für meine Einsatzzwecke weitere Hosen empfehlen? Ist es sinnvoll eine zip-Hose zu kaufen?


  In anderen Beiträgen wird auf Kombinationen aus BIB + kurze Short verwiesen. Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombination? Oder gleiche eine BIB mit irgendeiner Schlabberhose?


  Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## harni (22. September 2013)

Hey,
sowas suche ich auch - bin auch auf die Norrona flex 1 gestossen - scheint aber genauso wie die Shorts schon größtenteils ausverkauft.
Ich hab enoch eine Endura Singletrack Trouser in L. Die ist aber fast etwas kurz für meine Schrittlänge 92cm und bei Minusgraden wird die auch schon fast zu kühl. Drunterziehen geht nix, da zu eng....
aber im Übergang bis 12° super.
Gruß
harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (23. September 2013)

Also die Norrona sieht ja mal geil aus, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Meine Herren, wenn ich die in meiner Größe (L-XL) finde, würde ich glatt schwach werden.

Die Platzangst-Hosen sind meist aus ziemlich derben Material also für das gemütliche durch die Gegend radeln eher ungeeignet. Die werden eigentlich hauptsächlich für die Gravity-Fraktion sehr stabil gefertigt.

Zur Empfehlung:
Ich hab' mir für's Trekking/ Freizeit eine Kaikialla Isko Pant geholt. Und bin begeistert.

Aktuell verwende ich sie aufgrund der Größe für's freizeitliche Rumschlabbern, Spazieren, leichtes Trekking. Sie sollte aber problemlos auch Biken aushalten. Material ist ein dünnes Polartec Softshell. Zwei Seittaschen und eine Beintasche. Leicht angerauht an der Innenseite. Wählt man das gute Stück in einer etwas engeren Größe geht sie locker (auch durch den enger stellbaren) Bund als Bikehose durch. Ich liebe das Teil abgöttisch. Atmungsaktiv und schnelltrockend ist Material. Hält auch mal für paar Minuten leichten Regen ab. Und ist dann schnell wieder trocken. Ich bin beeindruckt! Sie ist aber 139 oder 149 nicht ganz billig, dafür meist auf breiter Flur erhältlich, weil es eine Eigenmarke von Breuninger, Globetrotter, etc. ist. Einzig sollte man sich Gedanken über einen 2,5 bis 3cm Gürtel nachdenken, weil die Schlaufen dafür recht schmal sind. Für den Winter selbst würde ich einfach Knie- oder Beinlinge ziehen und schon wird's warm. 

Ansonsten: Gore Bike Wear Fusion Softshell Hose mit Windstopper Membran. Auch ein geiles Teil. Schön angenehm und warm. Außerdem bike-spezifischer Schnitt. Aber recht teuer. Das Teil kommt dann auf 179. Ich hab damals im Ausverkauf zugeschlagen und sie für 135 bekommen. Auch viel aber ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert, zumal man sie ja abzippen kann und zur Not als kurze Hose tragen kann.


----------



## Diplont (24. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammmen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich habe einen Laden gefunden und die bestellen mir jetzt mal die Norrona in grün. Die werde ich erst mal probieren und werde berichten, ob sie mir passt, welchen Eindruck ich von der Hose habe und ob ich sie mir gekauft habe.

Grüße


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. September 2013)

ich würd mir da in nem laden auch montura hosen anschaun, sind meiner Ansicht nach ne ganze klasse besser als norrona.
ebenfalls bieten viele andere Hersteller weniger zum gleichen preis.

meine letzte montura ist gut 5-6 jahre alt und scheint unverwüstlich, trotzdem federleicht.

die hier könnte laut specs meiner ähnlich sein, gewicht und material zumindest.
http://www.bergzeit.de/montura-ortles-pants-anthracite/

ansonsten das zeug mal wirklich in nem laden anschaun.

die find ich auch richtig klasse zwecks leichtbau mit verstärkungen.
http://www.bergzeit.de/montura-vertigo-light-w-s-hose-black/

 monturas sind meist schmall geschnitten was beim radeln sehr entgegenkommend ist.
http://www.bergzeit.de/montura/

auf jeden fall einer der absoluten top Hersteller der voll sythetik hosen.


----------



## mr.gould (11. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich würd mir da in nem laden auch montura hosen anschaun...



Das hab ich gemacht. Nun nicht im Laden, sondern 'blind' bestellt 
und heute bekommen. Und zwar die Montura Vertigo Light. 

Bisher hatte ich eine Mammut (leider weiß ich nicht welches Modell, 
aber vor 10 Jahren gekauft. Diese hat leider sehr Fäden gezogen 
wenn ich durch die Brombeeren bin und und war eher schlapprig im Sitz).

Die Montura ist fantastisch!
Wie du sagst, sie ist super leicht und schön eng geschnitten, 
gerade von den Knien abwärts. 

Zuerst dachte ich eng geschnitten würde heißen dass sie einengend ist, 
aber nicht im geringsten. Sie fühlt sich wunderbar angenehm und weich an,
das Material ist sehr dehnbar, gerade im Kniebereich.

Ich kannte die Marke bisher nicht und habe sie mir aufgrund deiner Empfehlung hin 
bestellt. 

Danke!!

P.S. Werde nach einigen Touren mehr berichten.


----------



## harni (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Das hört sich gut an. Bei Stadler gibt es demnächst die Vaude Craggy reduziert. Evtl. auch ne Alternative. Wenn ich die Tage Richtung Tegernsee komm, probier ich vielleicht mal die Montura Hose beim Bergzeit an.
Gruß
harni


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> P.S. Werde nach einigen Touren mehr berichten.


 
jo nice und mit kevlar Verstärkungen an den knien gegen abrieb bei nen sturz ist auch ned schlecht.
meine hatte sowas noch ned, oder besser gesagt hab ich anderes Modell im schrank.
die orange Version find ich sehr gelungen.






besser als ne zu schlabrige und schwitzige bulldog ist sowas allemal.

im winter halt ne dünne lange Unterhose noch drunter dann kann man so ein teil das ganze jahr durch verwenden.

aso wie sich bei ner reinen regenfahrt macht währe interessant, ob sie leicht feucht wird oder ob sie da unempfindlich ist.


----------



## MucPaul (12. Oktober 2013)

harni schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung! Das hört sich gut an. Bei Stadler gibt es demnächst die Vaude Craggy reduziert. Evtl. auch ne Alternative. Wenn ich die Tage Richtung Tegernsee komm, probier ich vielleicht mal die Montura Hose beim Bergzeit an.
> Gruß
> harni



Bin auch auf der Suche nach sowas wie die Norrona.
Mal eine Frage zum Stadler. Ich war noch nie dort und würde da heute mal hinfahren wollen. Was haben die so im Angebot und wie sind die Preise dort?
SportScheck hat ja diese Woche in München Fußgängerzone eröffnet, da wollte ich mich mal umschauen. Fürchte aber, daß i.) kaum was zum Biken da ist und ii.) wegen superteurer Fußgängerzone die Preise dort auch "sportlich" sein würden.
Werde aber trotzdem mal schauen, weil es in der Nähe ist.


----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2013)

fand stadler nie dolle, sportscheck sollte einige angebote haben, aber die bieten ja mehr mode denn sport an, schuster und globetrotter werden sich nicht lumpen lassen, und - siehe bsp. der montura oben - es gibt eigentlich keinen grund, die oft überteuerten und hässlichen radklamotten zu kaufen.


----------



## flametop (12. Oktober 2013)

Endura und Fjaell Raven haben auch gute Hosen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (12. Oktober 2013)

Endura find ich momentan am besten, was Hosen angeht. Ansonsten hab ich eher durchwachsene Erfahrungen gemacht. Teilweise sind günstige Arbeitshosen nicht nur langlebiger sondern auch biketauglicher geschnitten als teures Modesport-Gedöhns.


----------



## Jocki (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe bis jetzt nicht viele lange Hosen gefunden die gut zum Radfahren sind. Wenn sie ausreichend Winddicht sind spannen sie beim Treten übers Knie oder sie sind vom Material her sehr steif, wenn sie ausreichend bewegungsfreiheit bieten, pfeift der Wind durch. Fährt man durch Regen oder Pfützen hat man die kalte Buxe um die Beine baumeln und kann sie da Körperfern getragen kaum durch Körperwärme trocknen.


----------



## honkori (12. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo nice und mit kevlar Verstärkungen an den knien gegen abrieb bei nen sturz ist auch ned schlecht.
> meine hatte sowas noch ned, oder besser gesagt hab ich anderes Modell im schrank.
> die orange Version find ich sehr gelungen.
> 
> ...



Gibt es für sowas auch Läden (vielleicht sogar in Berlin) oder nur im Internet ?
Bei Hosen bin ich irgendwie ziemlich nörglig....


----------



## harni (12. Oktober 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Suche nach sowas wie die Norrona.
> Mal eine Frage zum Stadler. Ich war noch nie dort und würde da heute mal hinfahren wollen. Was haben die so im Angebot und wie sind die Preise dort?.....



Das angebot aus der bike werbung gibts angeblich erst ab november, da es in der novemberausgabe war. Den weg kannst dir sparen. Ich war letzten sa umsonst da.
Da lohnt wahrscheinlich ehr nen ausflug zu bergzeit oder sport  conrad in penzberg wenn man eh in die berge geht....
Endura is super wenn die beinlänge reicht!
Hab ich bisher immer bei crc in uk bestellt.
Gruß harni


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Oktober 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> Gibt es für sowas auch Läden (vielleicht sogar in Berlin) oder nur im Internet ?
> Bei Hosen bin ich irgendwie ziemlich nörglig....


 
beim globi oder ähnlich ausgestattet läden abklappern.
sehr gut passen sollte ne hose schon mal gut, unabhängig was sie für technische Feinheiten zu bieten hat.


----------



## trialsrookie (12. Oktober 2013)

harni schrieb:


> Hey,
> sowas suche ich auch - bin auch auf die Norrona flex 1 gestossen - scheint aber genauso wie die Shorts schon größtenteils ausverkauft.
> Ich hab enoch eine Endura Singletrack Trouser in L. Die ist aber fast etwas kurz für meine Schrittlänge 92cm und bei Minusgraden wird die auch schon fast zu kühl. Drunterziehen geht nix, da zu eng....
> aber im Übergang bis 12° super.
> ...


Hi, hast du Empfehlungen für lange Radhosen die auch bei SL 92 passen? Habe in der letzten Zeit intensiv gesucht, aber da sehen alles aus wie Hochwasserhosen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (12. Oktober 2013)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Hi, hast du Empfehlungen für lange Radhosen die auch bei SL 92 passen? Habe in der letzten Zeit intensiv gesucht, aber da sehen alles aus wie Hochwasserhosen...



HI,
hab noch nichts anpropiert u daher leider keine Empfehlung. Was hast Du anprobiert?
Gruß
harni


----------



## trialsrookie (14. Oktober 2013)

harni schrieb:


> HI,
> hab noch nichts anpropiert u daher leider keine Empfehlung. Was hast Du anprobiert?
> Gruß
> harni



Aufgrund der Preisunterschiede Bikewear vs. Outdoorkleidung fast ausschließlich Hosen aus der Wanderabteilung; von Nike über Mammut bis hin zu Sportfachhandel-Eigenmarke. Einige wenige gibt es mit Überlänge, die sind aber so gut wie immer aus.
Bzw. wenn dann mal die Länge passt, ist die Hose oben für nen Obelix.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Oktober 2013)

harni schrieb:


> Das angebot aus der bike werbung gibts angeblich erst ab november, da es in der novemberausgabe war. Den weg kannst dir sparen. Ich war letzten sa umsonst da.
> Da lohnt wahrscheinlich ehr nen ausflug zu bergzeit oder sport  conrad in penzberg wenn man eh in die berge geht....
> Endura is super wenn die beinlänge reicht!
> Hab ich bisher immer bei crc in uk bestellt.
> Gruß harni



Danke. Dann spar ich mir die Anfahrt zum Stadler und schau mal im neuen SportScheck Megastore, ob die was Gescheites da haben. Laut Homepage bieten die auch Radklamotten an. Schaun mer mal...


----------



## decay (14. Oktober 2013)

Stadler lohnt nicht, haben zwar gute Auswahl, aber ich denke auch, dass man mit Outdoor/Wanderhosen besser fährt. Entweder Softshell oder ne dünne Stretchhose, hat sich bei mir eigentlich bewährt.
Herbst und Frühjahr fahr ich aber meist mit Knickers und drüber ne Bike-Short, an den Waden frier ich selten.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Oktober 2013)

harni schrieb:


> Das angebot aus der bike werbung gibts angeblich erst ab november, da es in der novemberausgabe war. Den weg kannst dir sparen.



Das Angebot zählt schon, allerdings ist es in gängigen Größen ausverkauft.

Hab sie mir in L in Nürnberg gekauft, war da die letzte, M gab es überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann die Salewa Texel empfehlen. Nicht zu weit, isoliert etwas, schön stretchig und sehr robustes Material. Ansonsten halt der Klassiker: Fjällräven Barents und je nach Bedarf mehr oder weniger stark wachsen. 
http://www.bergleben.de/produkte/2418-salewa-texel-dst-m-pnt.html

http://www.fjaellraeven-versand.de/...=barents+pro&gclid=CJuzl-_wlroCFRPItAodV2EATQ


----------



## harni (14. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
also hab eben mal Vaude Hosen anprobiert - XL ist bei Taille 93cm zu weit und für meine Schrittlänge 92cm fast zu kurz. Der Bund ist leider ohne Stretcheinsatz. Scheidet für mich wohl aus.
Denke auch, dass nen Reißverschluß zur Temperaturregulierung am Oberschenkel gut ist. Bei meiner Endura nutze ich das recht gern.
 @Fabeymer: Eine Fjäll Raven Barents G1000 habe ich auch zum Wandern, aber zum Radeln find ich die Beinabschlüsse viel zu weit.
Bin nen ganz schön kritischer Nörgler merk ich grad, aber ich bin zuversichtlich bei den Montura Hosen bzw. in der Art was zu finden....
Zur Not bleibt die Kombi lange enge Hose mit Shorts drüber. Vaude verkauft sowas ja auch zusammengenäht - nennt sich dann Virt.
Sieht zwar immer seltsam aus, hat aber auch den Vorteil dass der Beinabschluss dicht ist und es nicht kalt reinzieht....
Danke für die vielen Tipps hier.


----------



## trialsrookie (14. Oktober 2013)

@wanderhosen zu weit: Das stimmt meistens, ein paar wenige haben jedoch unten einen verstellbaren Bund, das ist ideal.

@FjÃ¤ll Raven: Sieht gut aus, aber 130â¬ sind mir einfach zu viel. Bei mir halten die Hosen leider nie lange, entweder am Hosenboden durchgescheuert oder von unfreiwilligen Abstiegen bzw. von den Flatpedalen zerlÃ¶chert. Da bleibt echt nur der Abverkauf...


----------



## honkori (14. Oktober 2013)

Weit mehr als ich eigentlich ausgeben wollte und mal sehen wie mir morgen früh so ist, aber vielleicht bestelle ich mir die tatsächlich mal zur Anprobe nach Hause.
Damit kann man wenigstens auch mal "hinfallen".
http://shop.reisefibel.de/montura-h...en/Montura-Vertigo-3-Pants-Men---schwarz.html


----------

